# St Ives Apricot Scrub



## Fade to Black (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if this scrub is gentle enough to be used on the face every day? My skin can get pretty dry, and I'd like to start exfoliating more often, but I've heard that it's bad for your skin to exfoliate every day. The last thing I want to do is make my skin even more susceptible to irritation.


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 9, 2010)

if your skin is susceptible to irritation- do not use a scrub! it's just not a good idea. instead you should think about using an enzyme or salicylic acid exfoliator or something with skin soothers, like Neutrogena Redness Soothing Gentle Scrub or Aveeno or Philosophy Microdelivery Wash or Juice Beauty Exfoliating Cleanser. All of those are better than St Ives when it comes to sensitive skin.


----------



## Karren (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah.. What Jen said.. You shouldn't exfoliate more than a couple times a week.. I use St Ives scrub but I also don't have sensitive skin.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 9, 2010)

it's definately not suitable for every day use and i would recommend that if you want to exfoliate, you need one that is a lot gentler than the original scrub. i think they do a less harsh one but i can't remember what it's called. i have normal skin and i use the original once a week, and thats enough for me! some people think it's too harsh to use alltogether.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 9, 2010)

I was told that the st ives scrub isnt good for your skin because the particles in it are rough and damage your skin. Use something with smoother particles to exfoliate...i use ponds


----------



## Eyelining (Mar 9, 2010)

Random factoid for you - if like myself you suffer from a latex allergy avoid any product with apricot in it. Some people with latex sensitivity can develop sensitivity to apricot as well. No one really knows why....


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 9, 2010)

that is interesting!


----------



## Karren (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't know that.. Great tip!


----------



## bCreative (Mar 9, 2010)

I would suggest not using it PERIOD!! It's way too rough, it feels like they put chucks of rocks in it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 9, 2010)

I heard it produces micro tears in the skin that lead to wrinkles and pits. So yea. Now I use it on my body...

Apparently chemical exfoliators from fruit enzymes and juices are better and less harsh on the skin.


----------



## flamingradio (Mar 9, 2010)

I have sensitive and dry skin and I've used it for awhile and haven't noticed ANY difference in anything. I'd say skip it.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 10, 2010)

I've used it in the past and would not recommend it. It's too abrasive and may lead to problem skin. As the other ladies have suggested, try something else.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's definately not suitable for every day use and i would recommend that if you want to exfoliate, you need one that is a lot gentler than the original scrub. i think they do a less harsh one but i can't remember what it's called. i have normal skin and i use the original once a week, and thats enough for me! some people think it's too harsh to use alltogether. Oh, I forgot to mention that I have the newer formulation. It is definitely much gentler than the original. I think I'll only use it once a week now, since it is a little more abrasive than some.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Mar 10, 2010)

I exfoliate once every couple of weeks.


----------



## FitBeautyJunkie (Mar 10, 2010)

i have consulted 2 estheticians and one mua and all said that st ives apricot scrub is too abrasive to the skin.. the beads are too big and too harsh for your skin. if you already have sensitive skin this is something you would not want to do, because as they told me - it's basically like exfoliating your face with ajax (not chemical wise/but harshness).

what was recommended to me was exfoliating 2 times a week with honey and brown sugar






hth!


----------



## MiCHELLE_MUA (Mar 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if your skin is susceptible to irritation- do not use a scrub! it's just not a good idea. instead you should think about using an enzyme or salicylic acid exfoliator or something with skin soothers, like Neutrogena Redness Soothing Gentle Scrub or Aveeno or Philosophy Microdelivery Wash or Juice Beauty Exfoliating Cleanser. All of those are better than St Ives when it comes to sensitive skin. She couldn't have said it any better. STAY AWAY from the Ives Apricot Scrub. I decided to try it out as well and man it is deffinetly too rough to use everyday. I was used to the texture of the ProActiv facewash so I was looking for a scrub like wash as well. But now I am in love with Purity Made Simple by Philosophy. After I wash my face I use the NEW Miracle Worker Pads by Philosophy and I can tell the difference in how much dirt, oil, and make-up is really removed when using another face scrub compared to Purity. Anyways... back to Ives... I now use it as a body scrub!


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah i deff suggest to ditch it, or use it with nutrigena (sp? sorry im lazy) wave for a microderm type treatment on your body, bust away some of that winter mess.

i love sugar scrubs!!!


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *GlamourIsLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah i deff suggest to ditch it, or use it with nutrigena (sp? sorry im lazy) wave for a microderm type treatment on your body, bust away some of that winter mess.
i love sugar scrubs!!!

Hmm, I didn't think to try that. So I would just need to drop a dollop of the St Ives scrub on the cleansing pad?


----------



## perlanga (Mar 11, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend St. Ives, but another Apricot scrub. Rite Aid brand scrub is so creamy and the grains are much smaller, it's definitely better for everyday use. I really like it.


----------



## katnahat (Mar 14, 2010)

I use it twice a day, everyday. It is a great product. I use the timeless skin version. The new version isn't like the original. It is much smoother. I really liked the original (still the timeless skin version) better. The new version doesn't break me out (nor did the original version) and smooths my skin so I will definitely continue to use it.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Eyelining* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Random factoid for you - if like myself you suffer from a latex allergy avoid any product with apricot in it. Some people with latex sensitivity can develop sensitivity to apricot as well. No one really knows why.... Crossed allergies, we don't know why but if you're allergic to one product, you can and will probably develop an allergic reaction with another totally unrelated product. I think it's because once in our body they are dealt with the same way.


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Mar 14, 2010)

yup just a drop of it and use it on your arms and legs(esp if you use a self tanning thing- do it before)... i bought the derma new, and was soo pissed when i saw my friends wave.. its like the same thing 1/4 of the price :X


----------



## easton_87 (Mar 18, 2010)

I use it twice a week. If I use it any more than that, I break out. It's really good though, it you use it sparingly.


----------



## patsluv (Mar 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would suggest not using it PERIOD!! It's way too rough, it feels like they put chucks of rocks in it. I agree.


----------



## disflylatina (Apr 29, 2010)

I have dry skin and I only use it once a week, sometimes once every two weeks. If I exfoliate too often the skin right on my check bones near my under eye area toward my hairline feels REALLY irritated and it HURTS. my nose gets a little flaky as well.

I think it doesn't work that well for dry skin to use too often. or at least, for me it doesn't. I'm always scared to exfoliate too much so I try to get cleansers that wont exfoliate. I can do that separatly.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 29, 2010)

I Love st ives apricot scrub I use it every single day followed by Origins 'check &amp; balances' Face wash &amp; my skin is gettin better everyday !!!!! The scrub is a bit rough But thats what i like about it it smooths my skin &amp; it feels great!!!


----------



## xjackie83 (Apr 30, 2010)

I use the Walmart knock off version of this about twice a week. It's too harsh to use more than that.


----------



## divadoll (May 3, 2010)

You should try the oil cleansing method. Its an oil mixture. You rub the oils on your face and wipe it clean with a microfibre facial cloth or a hot face towel. It works amazing. The oils get the crap out of your pores and the microfibre cloth will get rid of any peels that you may have. It leaves your skin smooth and moisturized without being greasy.

I use crushed apricot seed with my oils as a body exfoliator. Its too harsh for the face. If you exfoliate with it everyday, you'll strip your skin of the oils that protect your skin from the environment, it changes the pH of your skin and leave you susceptible to bacterial infections and damage. That's why your skin gets all red and tight if you scrub too much.


----------



## kayley123 (May 4, 2010)

I say just use a gentle cleanser and a washcloth, the washcloth will exfoliate for you and you can apply just the right amount of pressure. I'd also suggest trying a chemical exfoliant. I especially recommend Paula's Choice AHA or BHA exfoliators; they're reasonably priced and work well for me.


----------



## Puertorica (May 5, 2010)

When I was in school for Esthetics Pivot Point used the brand Dermalogica and I fell in love with their Daily Microfoliant. It is a rice-based exfoliant and is gentle enough to use every day and I LOVE it!

It's kinda pricey but a bottle will last you FOREVER.

They sell it at Ulta now.


----------



## kayley123 (May 6, 2010)

Hm...Rice-based sounds nice and gentle! Something like baking soda might be good, too...


----------

